# i need friends



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 2, 2021)

i am that one introvert that can only make friends online


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2021)

Hmm. Recommend you start interacting with people. The forum games is a nice way to have fun and relax.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Mar 2, 2021)

Well I'll be the first to say howdy! 

Edit- beaten by a few moments, darn you @Yakamaru


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 2, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> Well I'll be the first to say howdy!
> 
> Edit- beaten by a few moments, darn you @Yakamaru


hehehe, hi fren


----------



## Play3r (Mar 2, 2021)

Hello!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 2, 2021)

Oof, I'm the same exact way


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

*hugs*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 2, 2021)

Aww, if you need someone to talk to, I'll hand my Discord for you in PMs, if you desire. o‿o


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> Aww, if you need someone to talk to, I'll hand my Discord for you in PMs, if you desire. o‿o


(you has discord?)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (you has discord?)


Yuh, I do.


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

that's my discord thing (wait can you see it?)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> that's my discord thing


Uh, there's spoiler but there's nothing in it. <_<


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Marrow Ink said:


> Uh, there's spoiler but there's nothing in it. <_<


(how do i... do it)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> that's my discord thing (wait can you see it?)


Oh, nevermind I can, though, if I quote it, you gave spoiler a title, but it doesn't show because there's nothing in it.


----------



## Lup.cabbit (Mar 2, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> i am that one introvert that can only make friends online


I feel you... wanna chat?


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> i am that one introvert that can only make friends online



Well you're in good company here so you should fit right in! <lol> Name's Mambi, pleased to meetcha! _<bows over his tail and smiles>_


----------



## Telnac (Mar 2, 2021)

Hello!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 2, 2021)

Greetings.


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 3, 2021)

Hey hey! I'm new to participating in forums so this is all out of the norm for me too.


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 9, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> i am that one introvert that can only make friends online


so basically you are _all of us_


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 24, 2021)

I don't know how to make friends lol I feel weird buddying up with someone I know nothing about


----------



## BassFoxBoog (Apr 30, 2021)

*MAHOOSIVE hug*


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

i just need somebody that can make me happy again


----------



## Voden (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> i just need somebody that can make me happy again


Out of curiosity... what is it that your unhappy about?


----------



## Hyperflareman (May 29, 2021)

Will a silly image of a wakcy woohoo pizza hobo make y'all happy again?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Hyperflareman said:


> Will a silly image of a wakcy woohoo pizza hobo make y'all happy again?
> View attachment 111623



Holy crap! *Gets the shotgun.*


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 30, 2021)

Voden said:


> Out of curiosity... what is it that your unhappy about?


Everything


----------



## Voden (May 30, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Everything


If you want to toss it all out there, send me a DM. I can't promise to fix anything, but I can promise to listen!


----------



## Lexiand (May 30, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Hyperflareman (May 30, 2021)

My door is open too for the most part, even if I have work here in about two hours.


----------



## Voden (May 30, 2021)

This goes for everyone. I'm no therapist, but recently overcoming my own depression and getting my life on track has been hugely inspirational to helping others. 

Don't give up!


----------



## Hyperflareman (May 30, 2021)

Voden said:


> This goes for everyone. I'm no therapist, but recently overcoming my own depression and getting my life on track has been hugely inspirational to helping others.
> 
> Don't give up!


I'm on my way to fixing up my life. Anxiety and stress still run rampant, but I keep movin' forward. It does help knowing others are willing to help though.


----------



## Voden (May 30, 2021)

Hyperflareman said:


> I'm on my way to fixing up my life. Anxiety and stress still run rampant, but I keep movin' forward. It does help knowing others are willing to help though.


Always. It helps to be able to vent to others to be understood and without judgment. I excel in both of those so I'm always open to others who need someone to speak too.

❤


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 30, 2021)

Voden said:


> If you want to toss it all out there, send me a DM. I can't promise to fix anything, but I can promise to listen!


I'm not trying to be mean here but what would listening do?


----------



## Voden (May 30, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> I'm not trying to be mean here but what would listening do?


Listening to someone is different than hearing what they are saying. 

It's more of a platform to speak your mind, talk about whatever it is you want to talk about without judgment or repercussions. Being unhappy can often be described as the world your seeing is constantly dark, disappointing, judging eyes all the time regardless of what you do. 

I simply want to be that bit of light in a dark world. You aren't alone and you can find happiness.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 30, 2021)

Voden said:


> Listening to someone is different than hearing what they are saying.
> 
> It's more of a platform to speak your mind, talk about whatever it is you want to talk about without judgment or repercussions. Being unhappy can often be described as the world your seeing is constantly dark, disappointing, judging eyes all the time regardless of what you do.
> 
> I simply want to be that bit of light in a dark world. You aren't alone and you can find happiness.


I definitely do appreciate you trying to be a bit of light in this dark world but the matter of fact is my problems can't be solved. And even if they get solved new ones appear. Happiness is temporary and pain is forever. That's what i've experienced throughout my life. Happiness comes and goes and pain is always there.


----------



## Mambi (May 30, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> I definitely do appreciate you trying to be a bit of light in this dark world but the matter of fact is my problems can't be solved. And even if they get solved new ones appear. Happiness is temporary and pain is forever. That's what i've experienced throughout my life. Happiness comes and goes and pain is always there.



I'm glad to report you're wrong, and I hope you see that for yourself someday. <_hugs_>


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 31, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I'm glad to report you're wrong, and I hope you see that for yourself someday. <_hugs_>


well i wish i was wrong but so far i have only been right


----------

